# Minges Bottles



## NCPOP (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are 7 different Minges Bottles..sorry the only acl I ever found was broken.
 On the bottoms
 Dark Green has Rocky Mount Greenville Wilson
  Minges Bros clear has capacity 8 ozs
 Minges with triangle has Rocky Mount 8 oz
 Next clear has 12 oz
 Both Browns have Rocky Mount and Greenville on the bottom.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 20, 2009)

My Favorite 2 of course


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: NCPOP
> 
> My Favorite 2 of course


 
 Haven't seen the one on the left but I have the other one.  Not nearly in the shape yours is though.  You have some nice local bottles.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 22, 2009)

ncbred, Thanks
 Do you have any idea what kind of soda they put in those bottles?


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2009)

grape, orange , cola, probably every flavor you can imagine,  hey man youve got some really cool bottles, and ive enjoyed seeing them    ----mike


----------

